# Up there



## Hydrobell (Sep 14, 2021)

See that stake? It's 6' tall.. thunder @uck on juice  lol


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow!

what flavor is that?


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Wow!
> 
> what flavor is that?


Alaskan thunder @uck.   Aka matanuska


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Alaskan thunder @uck.   Aka matanuska




wow , a six foot tall monster tree


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wow , a six foot tall monster tree



Oh no look closer... the top of the stake is 6' ... about 2' below the top


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Oh no look closer... the top of the stake is 6' ... about 2' below the top



oh man , an 8 footer!?....

ar you saying it’s 8 feet tall!!??


----------



## Bubba (Sep 15, 2021)

Very nice. Way very nice.

Bubba


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 15, 2021)

Started in tent she was short and bushy..put her outside then..BAM..skyscraper lol and maybe a touch much on the juice.. lol


----------

